# wild tegus in florida.



## crimsonrazac (Apr 3, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rqYSpaXiE0" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rqYSpaXiE0</a><!-- m -->


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 3, 2009)

interesting, thanks for sharing.
did you see his/her poor little face 
i cant believe people just let their pets go outside like that.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 3, 2009)

Just think about all the iguanas in florida roaming wild


----------



## rule6660 (Apr 4, 2009)

And snakes


----------



## i0r (Apr 4, 2009)

RehabRalphy said:


> Just think about all the iguanas in florida roaming wild




I go to Miami at least twice a year. And for 3 years now I've always seen the same huge iguana male in the same area, just by highway 525 in Sunrise. And various around that area. But since I'm not from Florida I simply just assumed they were autochthonous.

Perfect conditions there for any kind of reptile to thrive, so it's really up to the man to control the mess that the irresponsible ppl are making.


----------



## Spokompton (Apr 4, 2009)

Born and raised in south Florida and I could drive you to certain areas where you'd see hundreds of iguanas out sunning. They're a pest eating anything and everything in sight. Not too long before I moved a 6 footer ran across a busy 4 lane road by my apartment and someone ran over its tail. They swerved and almost caused an accident, etc. Funny part of the story is when I drove by there about 4 hours later the tail was still moving on the side of the road.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 4, 2009)

Too bad there isn't a reptile rescue in Florida that can take these large abandoned animals. Killed me to see that "teegoo" with the messed up face. When I win the lotto I am gonna move to FL and start a rescue.


----------



## LouDog760 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow that looks bad for, Bobby.


----------



## dturner05 (Apr 4, 2009)

Whats bad about this is that Florida is one of the few places these animals can thrive like this, yet Congress is about to take this nationwide...just what I need the government getting into another part of my life, not too mention one of my fav parts!


----------



## reddawg (Apr 5, 2009)

WOW! A possible wild breeding colony of Tegus in Florida. Where I can just catch my own instead of buying them, and no helmet law. I'm sooo there. All right...giggidy giggidy.....


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 5, 2009)

Well if you listen to the stupid farmer, he says something is eating all his crops, but then goes on to say this is the first one he has seen. :roll: 

So it goes from the only one he seen to a breeding colony? How is that? The news reporters are nothing but idiots playing on peoples fear. It does not take much of a brain to see that as BS.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 5, 2009)

its a bunch of crap. just bad light for us reptile keepers. just what we need...


----------



## reddawg (Apr 5, 2009)

In the last segment the reporter said that there has already been five spotted in the northern part of the county. The farmer interviewed never said he saw one. His problem was raccoons. The trapper guy said that this one(the one caught) I'm assuming from another farm was a young adult, and the others seen on said farm, were juveniles. He also said that means that there has PROBABLY BEEN A NESTING. Like I said a POSSIBLE breeding colony. Or did I hear it wrong too.


----------



## LouDog760 (Apr 5, 2009)

You tell them, Bobby!


----------

